# You want to see funny? This is funny



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Ok so here's a funny situation.

I've got 3 watts per gallon running on my tank

I'm injecting CO2 and using a comprehensive mix of fertilizers that meet all of the plants needs

My plants grew f*cking great, so great they started multiplying like crazy. Before long my tank was full of plants.

And these plants ate up alot of CO2 you see. An awful lot of CO2. So much so that the CO2 system could no longer keep up.

Now there wasn't enough CO2 in my tank, and the plants stopped growing so well. What happens when you have lots of light and your plants aren't using up all the nutrients that algae would normally consume?

Hahahahahahaha

View attachment 55054


I laugh because I'm not worried about it. I know what needs to be done to fix it and tommorow I'm going to rig up another CO2 bottle so I'll essentially double the amount entering my tank. The algae should clear right up, but in the mean time let it show an example as to why you NEED CO2 in a high light setup, and it is not optional.

And also, it's hilarious









I'll do a full update in my tank journal when I have it under control next week.


----------



## HeroRecon (Feb 11, 2005)

thats very interesting and awesome at the same time. As well as educational. Thanks for the post it was sweet.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

So Twitch I got 3 watts per gallon in my 75 and use fertilizer and no co2. I got vals, j moss, and anubias but I would not say my tank is heavily planted, pic in my sig. My ph is around 7.6-7.8 but it has always been high. I have no algae problems but to avoid that of happening should I turn down the wattage per gallon till I get a co2 system installed?
And my plants are not growing fast at all.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

If I were you, I would bring the lighting down a bit. All that extra lighting isn't being used by your plants without CO2 so you very easily could run into algae problems. Your plants would still thrive at 2 wpg anyway since they're all low light plants, so I'd personally bring the lighting down a bit as a preventative measure but you can leave it at 3wpg and see what happens if you want. It's not really the end of the world if you get an algae outbreak, the stuff goes away once you correct whatever imbalance is causing it.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> If I were you, I would bring the lighting down a bit. All that extra lighting isn't being used by your plants without CO2 so you very easily could run into algae problems. Your plants would still thrive at 2 wpg anyway since they're all low light plants, so I'd personally bring the lighting down a bit as a preventative measure but you can leave it at 3wpg and see what happens if you want. It's not really the end of the world if you get an algae outbreak, the stuff goes away once you correct whatever imbalance is causing it.
> [snapback]958625[/snapback]​


Thanks a bunch


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

same thing happend to me, i just killed the lights for a day, and repaced my co2 mix, seems to be dooing fine now .


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

lol good job twitch, you have achieved greatness. ya helmet.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm going to submit it to the Aquatic Gardeners Association yearly tank contest, pay the 10 bucks entrance fee just to see Takashi Amano actually say "your tank is very bad, what is wrong with you?"


----------



## Playboydontcurr (Feb 24, 2004)

sKuz said:


> lol good job twitch, you have achieved greatness. ya helmet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SKUZ, sorry for the derail, but that is one sick video u got for ur profile


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: i dont see the rhom


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Dr. Green said:


> :rasp: i dont see the rhom
> [snapback]959679[/snapback]​


That's because I am MASTER GREEN, you're just a lowly doctor.

Look on the far right of the tank about mid level, you can see his outline. It's kind of a wierd effect, I think he likes darting around not being able to see sh*t 'cause I can be looking at the tank, not see a thing and suddenly out of nowhere the fish appears next to the glass and comes to a dead stop. It's bloody strange man


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

my green kung fu is not as strong as yours

i bow to you master


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

my rohm also was swimming arond a whole bunch when i had my out break. he always comes up to the glass to meet me and chase me around a little, but when i had the algee attack he was constantly swimming all over the place.









and hey twitch, what lights are you using, i need to get my new tank planted before my manny comes, and i need a light, but dont really feel like spending another coupple hundred.







thanks.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

damn, ima little late in replying but f*ck man, your tank is Green!
That is the green level not even the Doc reached!

The plants still look Very Healthy though.


----------

